# Side Effects



## lilo (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi,

I have been on clomid with an hcg trigger for the last three months (having previously taken it for three months without the trigger jab) and am now about to move onto IUI.

I picked up my prescription today ready to start when AF arrives next week (although still hoping last shot at clomid with trigger may have done the trick of course).

I have been prescribed Gonal F and Ovitrelle and wondered if anyone has experienced any side effects with these. The clomid made me go slightly loopy  and I also suffered from lots of spots and sickness.

I did hear that the Gonal F isn't as bad but thought I would see what you guys thought.

I am also concerned about the whole basting process. I have read a couple of posts from people saying they found it painful while others say it is similar to a smear. Oh the joys of TTC!

Any thoughts would be welcome.

Lilo


----------



## peewee55 (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi lilo 
I've been prescribed both those for the first time yesterday and was doing a serach on side efffects when I found your post! So I can't answer, but my doctor did say gonal f is not like clomid. I have had 3 (unmedicated ) iui's though and didn't find any of them uncomfortable. I used to get really uptight about smears and delay having them. HAve you had an HSG? That's a killer but an IUI is absolutely fine - just a bit clinical! I made DH be there to add some romance!
Penny


----------



## lilo (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi Penny,

Thanks for your reply. Bizarrely   arrived this morning so looks like I will be starting a little earlier than I thought. Will start injecting on Monday which is slightly scary! Am sure it will be ok after a few times.

Haven't heard of anyone doing an unmedicated IUI before but I suppose if you have no problems with ovulation etc then that is obviously a more practical route to go down first. Sorry to hear your first few attempts didn't work though. Fingers crossed for better luck with the drugs. When are you due to start your next cycle?

Was also reassured to hear that they weren't painful. I had the HSG and was a real wimp and made them stop. The pain was just hideous. Not entirely sure how I'm going to get on in childbirth if I ever get that far!!! I ended up having a lap and dye under ga instead at a later date. I just felt that as it was a similar procedure with a catheter and liquid being injected in then it might be similar to the HSG and was pretty anxious.

DH is def going to be there with me too!


----------



## peewee55 (Mar 13, 2006)

Ooh, good luck for starting injections today! I don't start for another month (or however long it takes for my AF to turn up)

I don't really know why we had unmedicated IUI  -we had them abroad as we were living there - it hardly seems worth it in retrospect - all the emotional investment etc when the success rate is so small... I think it adds about 5% with meds - which is quite  alot.

It's funny how we all have our different fears  - I don't really mind the thought of anyone poking about down below anymore but I'm terrified of drug side-effects! 
Hope you don't get any!


----------

